# q7 tdi



## dhastingserctr (Dec 7, 2006)

when are they coming out with a tdi verison. what will they have for engine?


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: q7 tdi (dhastingserctr)*

3.0TDI V6 has been announced by Audi to be available in the US in mid/late 2008


----------



## aljjr2 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: q7 tdi (mml7)*

See the AudiQ7/USA website. The TDI is featured there now from the Detroit Auto Show. 3.0 TDI in 2008 and others to "follow". They also feature the V12 -- 500HP Q7 Concept. I WANT ONE!!!!


----------



## Not Steve (Dec 28, 2005)

Uh... it's been out for a while...
It's pretty sweet. It's not especially quick, but it's not meant to be until it's the six litre, v12, twin turbo diesel!


_Modified by Not Steve at 12:37 AM 2-14-2007_


----------

